# How to get Adderall prescription.....no doctors think it has any use for SA



## Raptors

Hey all, 

I have been trying for a bit to get an adderall prescription but no doctors are willing to write me a script.

A buddy of mine has ADHD and lent me a few doses. My god, did it kill my SA. 

I show some signs of ADHD but most doctors do not recognize officially that I have ADHD. They recognize that I have definate signs of ADHD but docs never seem to really believe I have it. (Any ways to 'cheat' on the evaluation tests they make you do at first?)

I am in Canada btw if that makes a difference. (thank god for free healthcare)

Cheers


----------



## Madison_Rose

What are the evaluation tests? Questionaires?

It should be easy to fake ADHD with a bit of research.


----------



## crayzyMed

Dont say anything about SA because every doc will think it makes anxiety worse and wont even consider it..

Only tell about the ADD symptons and that nothing else is going wrong.


----------



## Raptors

crayzyMed said:


> Dont say anything about SA because every doc will think it makes anxiety worse and wont even consider it..
> 
> Only tell about the ADD symptons and that nothing else is going wrong.


This may be it..

My pdoc keeps mentioning to me that my mood/anxiety has priority over this matter and I never really understood what he meant.

PS. Any reliable online pharmacies??


----------



## crayzyMed

Raptors said:


> This may be it..
> 
> My pdoc keeps mentioning to me that my mood/anxiety has priority over this matter and I never really understood what he meant.
> 
> PS. Any reliable online pharmacies??


Dex and adderall are the only 2 things that cant be ordered online... There's no way your gonna find a source for them.

He says that because he beleives that adderall wont fix your mood and anxiety.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Ask your doctor why he doesn't think it would work since dopamine is the main neurotransmitter responsible for motivation and reward. It would be difficult for him to rationally object that amphetamines are unlikely to make you want to be around/interact with people.

You could also tell him that pseudoephedrine (Sudafed) has a calming effect on you. Both amphetamine and pseudoephedrine are norepinephrine releasing agents and sympathomimetics, so if one is calming, the other likely will be as well.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

Your story sounds so much like mine. I saw my doctor today and she said she refuses to write a script unless it has been officially diagnosed... so now I'm seeing a psychiatric nurse next week and hoping for the best.



IllusionalFate said:


> Ask your doctor why he doesn't think it would work since dopamine is the main neurotransmitter responsible for motivation and reward. It would be difficult for him to rationally object that amphetamines are unlikely to make you want to be around/interact with people.


Thanks, I'll keep this in mind too in case there's a problem. I definitely do have a problem focusing, but now I have a lifeline!


----------



## MissMay1977

A good friend told me that Adderall is neuro toxic to my brain and it is going to fry my brain. Is that true?


----------



## IllusionalFate

MissMay1977 said:


> A good friend told me that Adderall is neuro toxic to my brain and it is going to fry my brain. Is that true?


Amphetamine damages neuronal nerve terminals which I believe is mediated through mitochondrial dysfunction. When nerve terminals can't operate, the cells can't communicate with one another thereby "frying your brain", or inducing neurotoxicity. Sounds kind of scary, but the extent at which it does this is nothing to be concerned about -- amphetamines have been on the market since ~1930s(?). Psychological adverse effects after longterm treatment is inconclusive.


----------



## Saqq

mine won't unless I can find some sort of postive trial that shows it helps (without the adhd) -- He's looking into Straterra (another stimulant) but all the trials (very few that I found) said it didn't help with SA... meh.

Anyone know of any? or is it all anecdotal


----------



## IllusionalFate

Saqq said:


> mine won't unless I can find some sort of postive trial that shows it helps (without the adhd) -- He's looking into Straterra (another stimulant) but all the trials (very few that I found) said it didn't help with SA... meh.
> 
> Anyone know of any? or is it all anecdotal


Here's a good one:

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/reprint/154/2/239.pdf


----------



## Upekkha

IllusionalFate said:


> Amphetamine damages neuronal nerve terminals which I believe is mediated through mitochondrial dysfunction.


This should be qualified though, as it is only in animal trials at doses far beyond therapeutic equivelents that any kind of damage has been proven. There is no evidence that therapeutic doses in humans cause any kind of damage.


----------



## crayzyMed

Upekkha said:


> This should be qualified though, as it is only in animal trials at doses far beyond therapeutic equivelents that any kind of damage has been proven. There is no evidence that therapeutic doses in humans cause any kind of damage.


Yes, youd need to inject 4 gram a day to get any damage.


----------



## UltraShy

IllusionalFate said:


> It would be difficult for him to rationally object that amphetamines are unlikely to make you want to be around/interact with people.


It's very easy for docs to object to the prescription of amphetamines. They're C-II drugs and many docs would much prefer to do a digital prostate exam without wearing gloves than to touch a C-II. We have a War On Drugs and C-IIs are very close to the front lines.

As for ADD, I've never been diagnosed with it and I seriously question if I have ADD. I've never even been tested for ADD. I kind-of-sort-of fit the definition of inattentive ADD, in the same way my size 13 foot kind-of-sort-of fits in a size 10 shoe. The only thing to suggest I might have ADD is that stimulants don't increase my level of anxiety and actually make me feel better.

Two months ago I started taking dextroamphetamine for treatment resistant depression. This was, at one time, a widely accepted use for amphetamines. Especially, since they hit the market around 1935, predating the earliest ADs like imipramine or MAOIs by a couple decades. Ritalin, an amphetamine-like drug, was also originally used to treat depression.

The only FDA-approved indications for amphetamines are ADD & narcolepsy, though they are used off-label for depression in rare cases still. If you try a Google search you'll find a stunning lack of info on stimulants for treatment of depression.



> You could also tell him that pseudoephedrine (Sudafed) has a calming effect on you.


I never noticed any calming effect from decongestants, though they never made me nervous either. To me they're totally neutral in that regard. I assume this is because Sudafed is a vastly more mild stimulant than an amphetamine, so mild that I don't notice any stimulation. Just as I don't notice any stimulation from Wellbutrin (though it does have a nifty appetite suppressant effect).


----------



## UltraShy

crayzyMed said:


> Dont say anything about SA because every doc will think it makes anxiety worse and wont even consider it..


I'm living proof those docs are dead wrong. Amphetamines warn not to give to patients with significant anxiety.

You'd be hard pressed to come up with many patients who exceed my level of anxiety, yet amphetamines don't increase my anxiety at all.


----------



## KurtG85

Adderall really sends my depression and anxiety on a roller coaster. At times it helps my anxiety and other times makes it much worse. This is pretty common thanks to the crashes that are common to adderall. I also personally believe it is likely pretty common for people who for whatever reason 'love' adderall to either actively deny, or passively just not recognize these worse-than-normal levels of anxiety or depression which adderall causes (due to the crash). I think this is where the real heart of the 'addiction potential' lies. And I can't say for sure that I am not a victim of this.


----------



## mike8803

Adderall isn't used for social anxiety.


----------



## mike8803

I'd recommend you try an SSRI, ie., zoloft, or lexapro.


----------



## crayzyMed

mike8803 said:


> Adderall isn't used for social anxiety.


It should be used alot more instead of that crappy SSRI's.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Adderall is a stimulant just like cocaine. how would that make anxiety better. id be worse jumping up and down with my psych. Im much better off with exercise, ssris, and energy drinks imo.


----------



## crayzyMed

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Adderall is a stimulant just like cocaine. how would that make anxiety better. id be worse jumping up and down with my psych. Im much better off with exercise, ssris, and energy drinks imo.


The ADD/social anxiety type benefits from amphetamine, as we dont suffer just anxiety but also lack of energy and reward.


----------



## UltraShy

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Adderall is a stimulant just like cocaine. how would that make anxiety better.


Comparing it to cocaine is quite prejudicial.

Adderall may help SA by causing an increased feeling of confidence.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

UltraShy said:


> Comparing it to cocaine is quite prejudicial.
> 
> Adderall may help SA by causing an increased feeling of confidence.


Sorry *Ultrashy *i didnt mean to prejudge. I dont believe an amphetamine would make my hallucinations and anxiety any better but worse.


----------



## UltraShy

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Sorry *Ultrashy *i didnt mean to prejudge. I dont believe an amphetamine would make my hallucinations and anxiety any better but worse.


I wasn't aware of your hallucinations when I made that comment. If you don't mind me asking, what sort of hallucinations do you experience?

And what med(s), if any, do you take for these hallucinations?

Normally anti-psychotics are used to stop hallucinations seeing how they are a psychotic symptom.

My understanding was that anti-psychotics block dopamine, while stimulants increase dopamine -- which seems like they're the exact opposite in terms of effect. Hopefully, someone who knows far more about pharmacology could comment on that.


----------



## flapjacker

Find a doctor that will let you experiment. Its your problems not theirs, they need to take your opinions into consideration and offer a professional opinion.


----------



## crayzyMed

flapjacker said:


> Find a doctor that will let you experiment. Its your problems not theirs, they need to take your opinions into consideration and offer a professional opinion.


+1


----------



## Foh_Teej

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Adderall is a stimulant just like cocaine.


"stimulants" have a bad reputation (and not entirely unjustified however) but they are very misunderstood usually. Being SNDRIs and/or SNDRAs and variations, they surely can be some of the *best* antidepressants you can sniff, bang, smoke, eat or what-have-you. This may be a bane or boon to one's anxiety. As with most any med illicit or not, ferking around with neurotransmitters carries effects and side effects. You're own brain chemistry dictates effects from the side effects and how you react to these effects, good or bad.


----------



## tngirl

so when I first went to seek therapy about a year ago, I had not been diagnosed with anxiety, but I was convinced I had ADD. I talked to my doctor about some of my symptoms, and he thought it might be ADD too, so he put me on Adderall. When I first started taking it, I felt so much relief. I felt normal, and I could connect my thoughts very well to talk to people without thinking about what they were thinking about me. As time went on, it started getting worse..intense sweating, muscle tension, and paranoia. I felt like at first, it was a miracle drug, and then later, it just intensified everything. I am very glad I decided to get off. For me, adderall was not the answer, but I am not currently on any drugs since. I am trying to just get through my anxiety with a sound mind and exposure. Everyday is a battle, but I feel like I can do anything I set my mind to. Hope this helps.


----------



## IllusionalFate

UltraShy said:


> It's very easy for docs to object to the prescription of amphetamines. They're C-II drugs and many docs would much prefer to do a digital prostate exam without wearing gloves than to touch a C-II. We have a War On Drugs and C-IIs are very close to the front lines.


That's true, but they would be lying if they said amphetamines can't help with some cases of SA since dopamine is well-known to be a prosocial, mood-lifting, and confidence-increasing neurotransmitter. Obviously, most docs that wouldn't object to that aren't going to be pulling out their Rx pad though.


----------



## KurtG85

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Sorry *Ultrashy *i didnt mean to prejudge. I dont believe an amphetamine would make my hallucinations and anxiety any better but worse.


Adderall very near completely eliminates my paranoid trains of thought. I see things with a thousand times more rationality and much* less* *impulsive* emotion while on adderall. This is of course good and bad in terms of how it effects my personality.

I'm not saying it will do this for everyone, because it won't. The most basic rule of psych meds is they effect everyone differently.

A big danger, at least for me, is using the power of increased logical/rational thinking abilities adderall provides to try and 'think' your way through social anxiety. Adderall can make it a bit easier, but the fact is social anxiety will never get better until you expose yourself to people and actively seek to build and maintain friendships. You can't think about it for years and suddenly 'figure it out'. Its about learning and pondering over yourself, certainly, but only exposure gives us the real experience we need to overcome our fears.


----------



## crayzyMed

KurtG85 said:


> Adderall very near completely eliminates my paranoid trains of thought. I see things with a thousand times more rationality and much less emotion while on adderall. This is of course good and bad in terms of how it effects my personality.
> 
> I'm not saying it will do this for everyone, because it won't. The most basic rule of psych meds is they effect everyone differently.
> 
> A big danger, at least for me, is using the power of increased logical/rational thinking abilities adderall provides to try and 'think' your way through social anxiety. Adderall can make it a bit easier, *but the fact is social anxiety will never get better until you expose yourself to people and actively seek to build and maintain friendships. You can't think about it for years and suddenly 'figure it out'. Its about learning and pondering over yourself, certainly, but only exposure gives us the real experience we need to overcome our fears.*


I have been making friends for years and being outside with those friends EVERY day, after years i just gave up because it doesnt work AT ALL.

I guestion exposure having much potential in SA, it may work for some, but i'm much more convinced of neurological issues in the brain wich can be better treated by medication.


----------



## IllusionalFate

crayzyMed said:


> I have been making friends for years and being outside with those friends EVERY day, after years i just gave up because it doesnt work AT ALL.
> 
> I guestion exposure having much potential in SA, it may work for some, but i'm much more convinced of neurological issues in the brain wich can be better treated by medication.


Of course exposure doesn't work by itself. SA doesn't develop as a result of being socially isolated. :b


----------



## jagmusic

be aware that this initial benefit of adhd stimulants is short lived. Once your body gets used to them, and you take them continuously, it no longer produces the same effect. It is actually easier to become more withdrawn and less social as time goes on. You will be content for hours upon hours of sitting at the computer. What they do help with is ADHD, you can get some serious work done, without the constant redirection of attention some of us have.


----------



## crayzyMed

jagmusic said:


> be aware that this initial benefit of adhd stimulants is short lived. Once your body gets used to them, and you take them continuously, it no longer produces the same effect. It is actually easier to become more withdrawn and less social as time goes on. You will be content for hours upon hours of sitting at the computer. What they do help with is ADHD, you can get some serious work done, without the constant redirection of attention some of us have.


Thats,why,crayzymed,promotes,memantine,without,tolerance,the,damn,*******,still,thinks,he's,all,nice,and,sexy,on,he's,amphetamine,dose.


----------



## ntdc

Raptors said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have been trying for a bit to get an adderall prescription but no doctors are willing to write me a script.
> 
> A buddy of mine has ADHD and lent me a few doses. My god, did it kill my SA.
> 
> I show some signs of ADHD but most doctors do not recognize officially that I have ADHD. They recognize that I have definate signs of ADHD but docs never seem to really believe I have it. (Any ways to 'cheat' on the evaluation tests they make you do at first?)
> 
> I am in Canada btw if that makes a difference. (thank god for free healthcare)
> 
> Cheers


i dont know if this will work in canada but in my state its pretty easy to get whatever med you want.

do a google search on adhd read up on the symptoms , practice explaining them in a casual way so it sounds natural, dont hit all the symptoms but most of them.

go to a new dr you never seen before explain you have had trouble focusing at work you are at a new job thats not very forgiving adn you are on the verge of being fired and desperate. explain the symptoms you read on the web. you should get a script for some kind of stim drug

if that doesnt work go to a new dr and simply say you were prescribed the medication before but couldnt afford to keep taking (or some other reason) but it was really helping you with your difficulty concentrating. most drs will easily prescribe something that worked before. benzo and opiates are trickier to get but most everything else u can get this way


----------



## KurtG85

crayzyMed said:


> Thats,why,crayzymed,promotes,memantine,without,tolerance,the,damn,*******,still,thinks,he's,all,nice,and,sexy,on,he's,amphetamine,dose.


You're not joining this latest fad of narcissists who refer to themselves in the third person all the time, are you? I also don't like what that memantine appears to be doing to your sentence structure.  :b


----------



## crayzyMed

KurtG85 said:


> You're not joining this latest fad of narcissists who refer to themselves in the third person all the time, are you? I also don't like what that memantine appears to be doing to your sentence structure.  :b


Haha,dont,do,it,all,the,time,just,like,to,post,in,a,differend,way,sometimes,haha.


----------



## luckylikeu

*I had no problem getting a prescription...*

I suffer from social anxiety and depression, and my general doctor went through all the usual antidepressant meds, only to find nothing helped much. I read up on adderall and thought it was worth a try, so I asked her to put me on it. She had me answer some basic ADHD questions and I didn't score high enough to warrant a diagnosis of ADHD, so she went ahead and prescribed it to me for treatment-resistant depressive symptomology, along with cymbalta 60mg. At first it was amazing, I had energy, I was super happy, content, not stressed, and could manage social interaction with ease. As time passed a bit, I found out that it will make you a little zombified if you take it daily... So I get passed that by taking altering dosages. I'm prescribed 10mg/twice daily. Sometimes I don't take it for a couple days, other times I take half doses, then regular doses, and periodically I take a little more than prescribed. It works great for me. My depression and anxiety feel under control for the first time in years and I feel like I can interact with others, without having a panic attack, easier than I've ever been able to.

My recommendation is, if you have depression and anxiety issues that don't respond to normal antidepressant meds, give this a try. Find a doctor that is willing to try new and varying approaches and be honest with them. Let them know what antidepressant meds you've tried and say you've heard adderall might help. It may really help you become somewhat "normal". Just avoid taking it in moderate dosages on a daily basis, to avoid the zombie effect.


----------



## Tangerine

You can try to get your doctor to prescribe you a non-stimulant or medication for offlabel adhd use. Then wait a bit, take it, go to another doctor and say you're taking xx for adhd useage and it's not working. Being prescribed a nonstimulant first, might help your case in getting a stimulant later. 

Maybe.


----------

